
Meet the rightwing power players lurking beneath Silicon Valley's liberal facade - w1ntermute
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/10/silicon-valley-right-wing-donald-trump-peter-thiel
======
trendia
Lurking?

~~~
johansch
To Guardian and its readership: right-wing means evil.

